# *New Boat* Pelican Flats Boats Fly17



## Pelican

*Pelican Flats Boats* introduces the *Fly17*. Check out our website at Pelicanflatsboats.com
We are making two versions of this 17' Flats boat. We have the Fly17 & the Flats17. We have been very pleased with the results of of the Fly17 and hope to continue our success at the birth of the Flats17. We are still in the mold stages of the Flats17 (We will post more photos as we progress with this). Please give me your opinions and thoughts on our newly designed boat.


----------



## Pelican

Interior Cockpit... (PS-Sorry for the low res photos, we will have some much better ones shortly)


----------



## Brett

That hull reminds me of the old Mako 17 Angler.


----------



## cutrunner

> That hull reminds me of the old Mako 17 Angler.


Mixed with a 17 key west. Which i like. Its hard to go wrong if you go with a tried and true timeless design. I like it. Looks like a great boat with some good build techniques, like the ceramic transom. Thats as good as it gets. Remember this is a "flats"boat, not a technical poling skiff.


----------



## cutrunner

Btw, are you using Seacast, or Nidabond? How do you like working with it?


----------



## skinny_water

> That hull reminds me of the old Mako 17 Angler.


I agree. Great riding hull. Couple questions. Is the cockpit self bailing? It looks like you have enough room. How are the nav lights? The look like they are at an odd angle in these pics, maybe pointing down at the water? How does the front hatch open? It looks like it opens upwards. Is there a spring to hold it open and how is it attached?

-Richard


----------



## skinny_water

...one more. How many rod holders and there length? Can't really see in the pics.


----------



## Pelican

> That hull reminds me of the old Mako 17 Angler.
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed with a 17 key west. Which i like. Its hard to go wrong if you go with a tried and true timeless design. I like it. Looks like a great boat with some good build techniques, like the ceramic transom. Thats as good as it gets. Remember this is a "flats"boat, not a technical poling skiff.
Click to expand...

The boat is actually only 58" wide where the transom meets the water.  Then there is a drastic flair from there to take it to 71" (rubrail to rubrail).  The keel is pretty aggressive at the entry and comes back to about the console, where it flattens out into a flat bottom.  To combat sliding, we added to strakes that doubled as great inhibitors for poling in a strait line.  We also have an "offset" (modified tunnel) so our motors can be raised about 3 1/4" higher than boats without them.  See photo


----------



## Pelican

> Btw, are you using Seacast, or Nidabond? How do you like working with it?


I have tried both... they are both great. I think we are sticking with Seacast, though. It is such an efficient process. Not to mention, the stuff is as dense as concrete, and it actually floats.


----------



## Pelican

> That hull reminds me of the old Mako 17 Angler.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Great riding hull.  Couple questions.  Is the cockpit self bailing?  It looks like you have enough room.  How are the nav lights?  The look like they are at an odd angle in these pics, maybe pointing down at the water?  How does the front hatch open?  It looks like it opens upwards.  Is there a spring to hold it open and how is it attached?
> 
> -Richard
Click to expand...

The photo does look like an old Mako, however our boat is much narrower. Yes, the boat is self-bailing. You can get a better view of the nav lights in the other picture, let me know if you have more questions about this after you see the picture. There is not hatch in our Fly17 model, it is a cut out with a canvas snap to hold your belongings in place.


----------



## Pelican

> ...one more.  How many rod holders and there length?  Can't really see in the pics.


The under gunwale rod storage will accommodate (4) fishing rods at 10' long. Set for fly gear.


----------



## skinny_water

I like that flair.


----------



## nate.

that front deck looks tiny. id bring it back 2' at least.


----------



## Pelican

> that front deck looks tiny.  id bring it back 2' at least.


The front deck is 5' Long on this model, but on our Flats17, it will be 6'. That hasn't come up as an issue for anyone yet, but I appreciate your input.


----------



## paint it black

Nice clean lines. Reminds me of a boat from the 90s. As Nate stated, the deck looks small. But that could just be the angle of the photo. I'm liking that flair upfront. What's the cost range going to be?


----------



## tntwill

miniature seacraft love the walk around sides nice boat. where you out of? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## John_Rosende

The boat looks awesome! Is it fast? Does it loat shallow?


----------



## Pelican

> Nice clean lines. Reminds me of a boat from the 90s. As Nate stated, the deck looks small. But that could just be the angle of the photo. I'm liking that flair upfront. What's the cost range going to be?


 The deck is 5' long. Plenty of space, typically. I will attach another photo in a moment to show the front deck a little better. The Fly17 is going to be 18-22k BMT where our flats version will be 25-28k BMT.


----------



## Pelican

> miniature seacraft love the walk around sides nice boat. where you out of? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks for your kind words! We are based out of Old Port Tampa.


----------



## Pelican

Hopefully this helps with proportions.


----------



## Pelican

> The boat looks awesome! Is it fast? Does it loat shallow?


The draft is +/- 6" and yes, it is quick. The boat handles like a dream and is great in chop. I am very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## Pelican

Here is what gives the boat it's speed and nice ride...


----------



## Pelican

bigger...  sorry


----------



## fsae99

The first picture in this topic looks like a dead ringer for a Sea Squirt. The last picture beyond the first 4-5ft none at all. Looks like the have taken every element I love about my Sea Squirt and taken away the 1 negative element. The much too small pad of the Sea Squirt has been removed and replace with a much more skinny friendly geometry.

Nice work I like this boat a lot.


----------



## Pelican

> The first picture in this topic looks like a dead ringer for a Sea Squirt. The last picture beyond the first 4-5ft none at all. Looks like the have taken every element I love about my Sea Squirt and taken away the 1 negative element. The much too small pad of the Sea Squirt has been removed and replace with a much more skinny friendly geometry.
> 
> Nice work I like this boat a lot.


I love reading comments like this. Thanks! ;D


----------



## fsae99

I'm glad you took it exactly as I intended, a compliment.
Beside us Carolina boys are suckers for boats with big flair and a waist, kinda like our women.

Any plans for a 15 model?


----------



## Pelican

> I'm glad you took it exactly as I intended, a compliment.
> Beside us Carolina boys are suckers for boats with big flair and a waist, kinda like our women.
> 
> Any plans for a 15 model?


I actually built this boat as a 15 first and decided she needed another two feet to do what i really wanted her to do. I am glad I did.


----------



## Pelican

.


----------



## Pelican

More photos


----------



## Pelican

Two more


----------



## Pelican

Okay, we have new pictures up on the site as well. Please check it out. www.pelicanflatsboats.com


----------



## fsae99

Do you still have the 15? Do you want to part with it? If so I'd like to see some pictures of it. PM me.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Pelican

The New and Improved: *Fly17 * by Pelican Flats Boats
New Features for 2014 Include: Extended front deck (5') with finished liner - Custom Made Bulkhead hatches with backlit glass doors - ALL stainless steel components (where possible) - Livorsi LED Lights

This boat is almost complete, completed photos will be available soon....


----------



## firefish

Please PM me more info on the boats !!! Any avail right now ??? Looks Awesome !!!TX


----------



## firefish

OK, Help please,,, NO answer on phone and dealers really only handle the ambush !Any idea on contact or know these guys ? I think I want one !!! Maye boatshow sched ?? Thanks again


----------



## joeeth

that is gorgeous. 

i would to hear numbers on these boats as far as performance and price.


----------



## firefish

I would like to buy one now !!!No joke


----------



## Pelican

Sorry! I have been away from the CPU all day. I am available for all questions... Did you email us? I have a couple of quote requests that I will get out tonight, if you are one of them.... Actually, this boat is available, however, it might be sold tomorrow (as we have a test ride scheduled). This boat will be outfitted with an Owens & Sons Trailer (super high end aluminum trailer) and sold for +/- 28,000.


----------



## Pelican

We put another black one in the mold today. It will be fitted out almost the same way.


----------



## Pelican

Also, this boat is not complete, as we have plans for some cool aluminum options that are going on it.


----------



## firefish

I got your msg and also now see your responses here, I have a great understanding of how the boat world works and know you arent just sittin around waitin for the phone !!! Sorry to seem impatient ,(I am) But have been pretty hot on a few used rigs and saw yours and dont want to buy a used one and be wishin id waited ! I will send you another pm , just wanted to publicly acknowledge that yall responded in actually a timely manor !!!Tx SWEEEEt lookin boat


----------



## TidewateR

bad.ass!

love the latest edition


----------

